# Smoking a Dog Rocket



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's a Inmenso #5 I got on c-bid a while back... anyone want one? I have 2 left :dribble:


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

i've been looking for an inmenso for awhile now! what is the size of the number 5?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

HUGE cigar


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

that's a big ass rocket! lol


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Just smoke a telephone pole!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

boomshay said:


> i've been looking for an inmenso for awhile now! what is the size of the number 5?


It's a 5.0 x 62 :lol:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Definately a big boy...


----------



## sergione (Jul 7, 2006)

Your face says it all..DOG ROCKET..hahahaha.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

My son gave me one of those once... I couldn't smoke more than a few puffs, the amonia taste was so awful. Perhaps it was a bad stick, but since I completely hated the band, I'd not have one in my house again... <G>


----------

